# Help with Muncie M20 info: New Member



## Mark M (Sep 27, 2010)

New Guy here,

Family had a 66 Green/Black 4sp when I was 13, and it was stolen before it could become my car. There is another in my future sometime, but at this point I am learning how to restore a car by doing a 64 Corvair Spyder (turbo) convertible. Learning a lot and having fun. Located in St. Louis, MO

Last week I picked up a Muncie cheap and I identified it as a Pontiac M20, build date Dec 14, 67. Likely 68 GTO or Tempest I assume. Casting #3925660, two grooves, 10 & 27 splines, VIN(?) 28P201321. Case and tail are together, looks like reverse is gone - gears are stripped along with another small gear I can't identify. Definitely needs a rebuild. 

It's too early for me to start collecting for my future GTO project, so I need some help figuring out what this thing is worth. I'll either sell as is, or rebuild and sell, in order to fund parts and work on my Vair (that turbo is waiting to be rebuilt and go back on).

Any advice and/or estimate on value?

Thanks


----------



## Mark M (Sep 27, 2010)

ttt. Any help?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A muncie in need of a rebuild including hard parts isn't worth that much....cragslist will be your best bet. I'm guessing $100-$300. I've seen good ones recently for around $400....but usually they go for more. If someone needs a date-correct case, you may be in luck!! Sorry to hear about your stolen '66.....my very first car was a Platinum Silver/black 4 speed '66 GTO....great cars.


----------



## Mark M (Sep 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the advice. I am going to look into the cost of rebuild parts and go that route. I can do the work and have access to a press and the other tools needed. And, my nephew has 15+ years as a GM technician and knows the old stuff too - so I can be sure it is a quality job. 

Enjoy your cars!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No press needed to rebuild a Muncie. Just lots of time and patience for the main shaft bearings....
If it's just the reverse gears that got stripped, it won't cost a lot to rebuild but if it took the teeth on the mainshaft too, forgetaboutit. The parts will cost far more than you could get for it done. I have over $700 in parts to rebuild an M20 I had sitting here. All new gears, syncros, bearings, sliders and hubs...etc


----------



## Mark M (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Mitch,

I'll check the teeth on the mainshaft. If it's shot I'll probably just put the case on eBay.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Just verifying, it is a '68....


----------



## Mark M (Sep 27, 2010)

*Date says '68*



68greengoat said:


> Just verifying, it is a '68....


Wow! Nice car. 

Yes, the Muncie is a Pontiac '68. Most likely from a GTO or LeMans according to 5speeds.com.

VIN 28P201321
Main case casting # 3925660, indicating 68 - 70 M20
Tail case #3846429
10 splines on input, 2 grooves
27 on output
Date code is P8T14, P=Muncie, 8 = '68 production year, T = Dec, 14 = 14th. so, this transm was produced 12/14/67, pretty early in the production. 

Sent a PM also. 

Mark


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

PM replied....


----------



## Mark M (Sep 27, 2010)

*Posting a photo for TooManyProjects input*

TMP,

I sent you a PM.


----------

